# HRT Rescues Kidnap Victim



## Centermass (Apr 10, 2014)

An elite FBI Hostage Rescue Team has safely rescued a North Carolina kidnap victim from an apartment complex in Atlanta, days after the man was reported missing from his home, the FBI said Thursday.

Frank Arthur Janssen had been the target of a kidnapping plot and was safely rescued by the highly trained team shortly before noon on Wednesday from an apartment in the leading Georgia city, FBI spokeswoman Shelley Lynch said in a statement.

The FBI statement said Janssen was reported missing April 5 from his Wake Forest, N.C., home. The FBI said a coordinated investigation by the FBI, Wake Forest police and other law enforcement agencies had determined that Janssen had been the victim of a kidnapping and was being held in an apartment complex in Atlanta's southeast section.

Through a coordinated law enforcement effort, the FBI’s Hostage Rescue Team rescued Janssen at approximately 11:55 pm on April 9, 2014, at a residence inside the New Town Circle apartment complex in Southeast Atlanta.

Janssen's daughter is an assistant district attorney in Wake County who prosecutes gang and drug cases. It was unclear whether his daughter's work has any connection to Janssen's disappearance.

The case is being investigated by FBI Charlotte, FBI Atlanta, the Wake Forest Police Department, the North Carolina State Bureau of Investigation with assistance by the Durham County Sheriff’s Office, Raleigh Police Department, Durham Police Department, North Carolina Alcohol Law Enforcement, Garner Police Department, North Carolina Highway Patrol, RDU Police, Cobb County Police Department, Alpharetta Police Department, Atlanta Police Department, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation, the United States Attorney’s Office Eastern District of North Carolina, and the Wake County District Attorney’s Office. 

A news conference is planned later today with more information to follow. 

Link


----------



## JHD (Apr 10, 2014)

Glad they got him out safely.  Kudos to the HRT team.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 10, 2014)

Need more tea, I read the title as "HRT Rescue Kitten Victim".:-/

Glad they got him out safely.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 10, 2014)

Another great example of how effective HRT is.

Just glad they did not shoot any knife wilding homless campers...or ask anyone their citzenship


----------



## CQB (Apr 10, 2014)

Good news & that's some book they're throwing at the bad guy with all depts. involved.


----------



## ZmanTX (Apr 10, 2014)

JAB said:


> Another great example of how effective HRT is.
> 
> Just glad they did not shoot any knife wilding homless campers...or ask anyone their citzenship





It's because they weren't trespassing.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 10, 2014)

DOC is about to receive a prostrate exam from a gorilla. There were several reasons HRT was involved. This is one of them.  


John Strong, the FBI's agent in charge for North Carolina, said the kidnapping was related to Janssen's daughter's prosecution of Kelvin Melton, who is serving a life sentence for ordering the shooting of a man in 2011. Melton, 49, was convicted of being a habitual felon, and assault with a deadly weapon with intent to kill.

According to the criminal complaint, Melton had a mobile phone in his prison cell and was in constant contact with the alleged kidnappers. Authorities closed in on the suspects by tracking their cellphones and listening to their calls.

Court documents said a woman knocked on Janssen's door Saturday at his Wake Forest home in a quiet, upscale, golf course subdivision. Several people assaulted him and someone used a stun gun. He was then driven to Atlanta and his wife, Christie, reported him missing.

On Monday, she started receiving a series of text messages from a phone in Georgia. One of the texts said if law enforcement was contacted, "we will send (Mr. Janssen) back to you in 6 boxes and every chance we get we will take someone in your family to Italy and torture them and kill them ... we will do drive by and gun down anybody."

The messages made specific ransom demands for the benefit of Melton, an inmate at Polk Correctional Institution in Butner, N.C., but the details were not spelled out in the court filings and authorities did not answer questions at a news conference.

A federal law enforcement official, speaking on condition of anonymity because the person was not authorized to discuss an ongoing investigation, told The Associated Press that the kidnapping was an act of retaliation and that the communications of those involved suggested a link to the Bloods. The official had been briefed on the investigation.

Court documents from Melton's 2012 conviction in North Carolina also list his affiliation with the gang. Records show he was prosecuted by Wake County Assistant District Attorney Colleen Janssen.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 10, 2014)

Zach M said:


> It's because they weren't trespassing.




I'm glad your background allows you the latitude of sarcasm.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 10, 2014)

Text messages. The sign of the considered kidnapper.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 11, 2014)

Centermass said:


> DOC is about to receive a prostrate exam from a gorilla. There were several reasons HRT was involved. This is one of them.
> 
> 
> John Strong, the FBI's agent in charge for North Carolina, said the kidnapping was related to Janssen's daughter's prosecution of Kelvin Melton, who is serving a life sentence for ordering the shooting of a man in 2011. Melton, 49, was convicted of being a habitual felon, and assault with a deadly weapon with intent to kill.
> ...


Cell phones are a huge problem

They just need to put signal jammers in all the prisons and let the inmates keep their burn phones.


----------



## dsumner (Apr 15, 2014)

That's actually been proposed in several places, but as far as I know, it's yet to be implemented.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 16, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Cell phones are a huge problem
> 
> They just need to put signal jammers in all the prisons and let the inmates keep their burn phones.



What?!?!?  and violate their civil rights to obtained and use a cellular telephones while inside a prison.....


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 16, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> What?!?!?  and violate their civil rights to obtained and use a cellular telephones while inside a prison.....


Then provide bugged phones.


----------



## Denver Clown Shoes (Oct 15, 2015)

One of my classmates in my MS program at UCLA joined the FBI.  He flies helos and transports SRT and HRT operatives to and from operations.  He has told me that FBI HRT is literally as skilled as DEVGRU or CAG, and he knows this because he flew a training mission in which 6 HRTs, 4 Deltas and 4 SEALs raided a "firearms cache compound" in "South America" with "hostages inside".  He claims that HRT is better at grappling, as good at speed insertions and entering rooms, and even does a cool rope swing through second and third story windows.


----------



## Denver Clown Shoes (Oct 15, 2015)

Jay prospectCCT said:


> One of my classmates in my MS program at UCLA joined the FBI.  He flies helos and transports SRT and HRT operatives to and from operations.  He has told me that FBI HRT is literally as skilled as DEVGRU or CAG, and he knows this because he flew a training mission in which 6 HRTs, 4 Deltas and 4 SEALs raided a "firearms cache compound" in "South America" with "hostages inside".  He claims that HRT is better at grappling, as good at speed insertions and entering rooms, and even does a cool rope swing through second and third story windows.


Of course, I;m sure he couldn't tell me the whole story.  But needless to say, he was very impressed with the intellect and brass  balls of the HRT guys


----------



## AWP (Oct 15, 2015)

Jay prospectCCT said:


> One of my classmates in my MS program at UCLA joined the FBI.  He flies helos and transports SRT and HRT operatives to and from operations.  He has told me that FBI HRT is literally as skilled as DEVGRU or CAG, and he knows this because he flew a training mission in which 6 HRTs, 4 Deltas and 4 SEALs raided a "firearms cache compound" in "South America" with "hostages inside".  He claims that HRT is better at grappling, as good at speed insertions and entering rooms, and even does a cool rope swing through second and third story windows.



"Your friend said"....whatever. Is your friend a current or former member of the HRT, Delta, or DEVGRU? If not then you're passing along questionable information.

You should read more, post less, and stay within your lane.


----------

